# Some more of Bailey and the babies :)



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Great great Grandma Bailey-quickly approaching her Sweet Sixteen Birthday Party in 2 weeks with the babies. Just love her smile  She still loves being with the babies.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What amazing, sweet photos.... there's just something special about seeing generations together like that. They are so precious. Thanks for sharing


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

That is just one of the most precious photos I've seen. How beautiful! Bailey is a true treasure.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Love it - Grandma Bailey!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What an adorable senior citizen, and she sure is smiling having those pups using her for a step stool Happy sweet sixteen, Bailey, and I'll say it again when it's your official barkday!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's really enjoying all those pups climbing on her.. very cute!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bailey is an absolute sweetheart!!! And your pictures are priceless! That smile of hers represents what Golden's are all about!!!

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos, they are just priceless and tell such a wonderful heartwarming story.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That 1st shot is awesome!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Such precious photos of your sweet girl Bailey!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Grand Dame and those beautiful pups.
Just stunning.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Be still my heart!! aaaah...:smooch::smooch:


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. She is so sweet--the perfect model of what Goldens are and why we love them. Love her beautiful smile.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking at Grandma Bailey... I imagine Bailey must be a super sweet and mellow girl , easy going sweetheart  hvgoldens4 - Thanks to share the priceless pictures.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Great Great Grandma Bailey and the babies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She really is in heaven with those babies.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

If that's not endearing, I don't know what is...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

That is the loveliest photo I have seen in a while. Priceless, a true treasure x


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Grandma looks to be loving the attentions of her grandbabies. Love the smile on her face.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

All I can say is :smooch: To Great Great Grandma Bailey. 
Very wonderful picture and experience to share. Thanks. !


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovey gal Bailey is and those little balls of fluff...:heartbeat
I sure wish I could be in the middle of that. Nothing finer in my eyes than old gold and fresh new gold too.:smooch:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Your pics of sweet Grandma Bailey and the babies are so precious. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

aawww so adorable and sweet, made me grin like a goof!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! Be still my heart!❤ I want them all! Especially Grandma Bailey! She is the sweetest looking girl! Doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Are we going to celebrate Bailey's milestone on the forum with a party thread? I think she deserves a big celebration here!


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, my, goodness! Can I request permission to show this off locally to my friends and family? Because these are honestly some of the cutest pictures I've ever seen!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a beautiful gran-ma!.
She must have been a beauty as a youngster and still,is!.
Love the pups but pups are always cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bailey and the Babies couldn't be cuter!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Great great Grandma Bailey-quickly approaching her Sweet Sixteen Birthday Party in 2 weeks with the babies. Just love her smile  She still loves being with the babies.


Awww! That's so awesome!


----------

